#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Befunde auch für Laien verständlich machen >

## Manuela1967

Ich war vorige Woche beim MRT und habe heute meine Befund bekommen, den ich aber nicht deuten kann. Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Hier mein Befund: 
-Linkskonvexe Torionskoliose, Scheitelpunkt bei L2/3. Flache Lordose. Nachweis einer Ventroposition von L3 gegenüber L$, Meyerding Grad I.-
- Generalisierte Spondyloosteochondrosen mit dehydrierten, partiell höhengeminderten Bandscheiben.
-Aktivierte Osteochondrose bei L3/4 und L4/5.
-L1/2: Flache intraforaminale Protrusion beidseits. Mäßige Spondylarthrose, keine spinale aber neuroforaminale Einengung beidseits.
-L2/3: Rechtsbetonte paramediane/intraforaminale Protusion rechts. Der Duralschlauch wird flach pelottiert. Mäßige Einengung des rechten Neuroforamens. Spondylarthrose und hypertrophes Ligamentum flavum rechts betont, noch ohne Kompressionseffekt.
-L3/4: Diffuse Bandscheibenprotrusion, Spondylartrose beidseits. Neben einer neuroforaminalen Einengung beidseits und intraforaminaler Wurzelirritation, rechts mehr als links, resultiert eine spinale Enge mit einer Restweite von 8 bis 0 mm.
-L4/5: Breitflächige diffuse Bandscheibenprotrusion von median bis extraforaminal links. Linksbetonte Spondylarthrose mit flacher Impression des Duralschlauches. Deutliche neuroforaminale Einengung und Wurzelirritation intraforminal beidseits. Keine höhergradige spinale Enge.
-L5/S1.: In- und extraforminale Protrusion links soswie linksbetonte Spondlarthrose - hier resultiert eine deutliche neuroforaminale Einengung und Wurzelirritation intraforaminal links. Rechtes Neuroformen sowie Spinalkanal nicht eingeengt. 
So, das war erst mal mein Befund. Kann mir vielleicht jemand diesen übersetzen.
Ich muss nun zum Neurochirugen. Habe da aber erste Ende Juni einen Termin bekommen. Bis dahin bleibt die Ungewissheit. Bitte Bitte, helft mir.
Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon im voraus.
Tschüssi
Eure Manuela

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Manuela 
Deine Wirbelsäule ist nach links verbogen und in sich verdreht. Der Ausgleich in die Senkrechte findet auf der Höhe des 2./3. Lendenwirbels statt. Die Wölbung nach vorn (sie ist physiologisch) ist bei dir abgeflacht. Der 3. Lendenwirbel ist nach vorn gekippt/verschoben (Gleitwirbel?).  
Zwischen den Wirbelgelenken gibt es degenarative Veränderungen. Teilweise sind die Bandscheiben abgeflacht und "entwässert", also spröde. Du hast in der oberen Lendenwirbelsäule mehrere leichte Bandscheibenvorfälle bzw Vorwölbungen. Die Zwischenwirbellöcher, wo die Nerven aus der Wirbelsäule in den Körper austreten, sind teilweise verengt. Einer der Nerven scheint auch gereizt zu sein. Das kann für höllische Schmerzen und andere Mißempfindungen sorgen. Der Rückenmarkskanal ist aber nicht verengt.  
Zunächst wird versucht, konservativ zu behandeln. Da heißt, Wärmetherapie + Massagen, Krankengymnastik, evl Elektrotherapie. Gegen die Schmerzen gibt es Medikamente, die meistens gespritzt werden. Falls Ausfallerscheinungen auftreten (stolpern, nachziehen des Beines, Blasen- oder Darmstörungen) musst du sofort zum Arzt! Dann kannst du nicht bis Juni warten! 
Viel Erfolg,
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Manuela1967

Hallo Christiane,
vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Du hast mir damit wirklich sehr geholfen. Nochmals vielen vielen Dank.
Tschüssi
Manuela

----------


## PhilippFreitag

Hallo ich wäre auch sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand meinen Befunde beschreiben könnte. Danke  :Smiley:  
Befund:
Abgeflachte Lendenlordose mit initialer Spondylochondrose im Segment Th 12/L 1 und von L 4 bis S 1 mit leichter Bandscheibenverlagerung bei beginnender Signal- und Höhenminderung. Ansonsten zeigen die Wirbelkörper ein unauff. Signalverhalten.
Der lumbosakrale Spinalkanal kommt ausreichend weit zur Ansicht.
Conus medullaris und Cauda equina sind intradural frei abgrenzbar.
Th 12/L 1:
Flache, zirkuläre Bandscheibenprotrusion mit nur geringer Touchierung des Duralsackes.
Die Neuoformanina werden nicht stenosiert.
L 4/5:
Breitbasige, medial betonte Bandscheibenprotrusion mit flacher Duraimpression.
Keine höhergeradige Foramenstenose.
L 5/S 1:
Flacher, paramedian bis lateral li. -betonter NPP, der den hier schon auslaufenden duralen Endsack nicht mehr imprimiert. Der li.-seitige laterale Recessus und geringer auch das Neuroforamen werden stenosiert mit entsprechender Irritation vor allem der S1- Wurzel li. 
Dankeee,
Philipp

----------


## josie

Hallo Phillip!
Befund:
Die physiologische Krümmung der LWS ist aufgeflacht, 
Th12/L1: Flache Bandscheibenvorwölbung. der Duralsack wird nur gering berührt, die Nervenaustrittslöcher sind verengt durch die Vorwölbung.
L4/5: Breitbasige Bandscheibenvorwölbung, der Duralsack ist flach eingedrückt. keine höhergradige Einengung der Nervenaustrittslöcher.
L5/S1: Flacher, li betonter Bandscheibenvorfall, der Wirbelkanal und auch die Nervenaustrittslöcher sind gering verengt und die S1-Wurzel li wird dadurch irritiert.
LG Josie

----------

